# a RARE piece of Orion History... HCCA 2100 G4



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

SUPER RARE Orion HCCA 2100 G4

Orion HCCA 2100 G4 Car Audio Amplifier, RARE! RARE! RARE! RARE! RARE! RARE! | eBay


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

cool ..very neat...


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

How does it sound? Very musical?


----------



## pmallee (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello,

is it possible to contact him over diyma?
Got no ebay.com account due to the reason i'm from germany.
Nevertheless i'm very interested in one of those amps...

you can contact my by e-mail

thanks and regards

phil


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

actually i have sold amp, took a deposit on it already.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

I chased it for years, now ive had it for years... aint going nowhere , chillin with the adcom 4702's...


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Seriously? 6 year old thread unburied why?


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

truckerfte said:


> Seriously? 6 year old thread unburied why?


 Was checking out the info avail on google for s & g's, its been talked about for yrs.. seen this post.. Had to remind some OS fans of one of the rarest Orions ever.. And ill never sell it..

Cool?


----------



## truckerfte (Jul 30, 2010)

Dubstep said:


> Cool?


No, not really.


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

Dont be a buzz kill bro.. I had chatted with a few of the real techs out there not long ago, and I have a few mods planned for it, nothing wrong with modding amps this rare..lol Has bigger torids than a 275r and higher rail voltage, but shares same board. BurrBrowns already in. It is a really cool amp.. And out of all the yrs ive been here, its never been frowned upon to talk about amplifiers..


----------

